# Is it worth it?



## Ttuck666 (May 29, 2016)

Went to goodwill, and found 11 pieces to a set of 1923 Holmes and Edwards Century silver plated silverware in the bulk flatware section for 3 bucks. My question is whether it would be worth it to strip the silver plate for silver or to just sell em?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 29, 2016)

Sell.

Dave


----------



## everydayisalesson (May 29, 2016)

You will probably make more selling them. I throw them in a pile and save them in hopes that silver goes up or technology makes it easier and more cost effective to strip them.

Mike


----------



## justinhcase (May 29, 2016)

If you sell them for use you may make a buck or two.
If you are looking at metal value ,that will Depends a lot on what the silver is plated on.
A number of company's are paying well for nickel alloys flat ware.
But the silver content will be in the pennies


----------



## Ttuck666 (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the answers guys! Looks like i will just sell these.


----------



## whitesands1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Here in the UK there is a refiner who processes EPNS, silver plated items. I am trying hard to find out who. It is a well kept secret! With a low silver price and a low non ferrous price I think it had all but stopped.

However, I do believe with the increasing value of silver PM that it will be worthwhile to recover the silver soon.


----------



## Ubongrex (Jul 7, 2016)

Ttuk

I suggest you sell those stuffs off, don't waste your time trying to refine.... u might get disappointed

Rex


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 7, 2016)

I doubt if there's $3, total, worth of silver on those.


----------



## artart47 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi my Friends!
I left a bunch of those, I think they are, silver plated copper computer heat sinks outside all winter. When I found them in the spring, all the silver coating was just peeling off and there were thick foil pieces in the bottom of the bucket. the bucket was full of rain water.
I have may-be a couple hundred pounds of those heat sinks. I am getting them together and will put them in a plastic barrel outside and see what happens over time.
Art.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 7, 2016)

On silver plated flatware, most all manufactured in the last 150 years, or longer, has a silver thickness between .00015" and .00125". This translates to a dollar figure of from 1.6 cents to 13 cents per square inch of silver plated area (at a $19.62 silver spot), when brand new, before any wear or polishing has taken place. The higher values are for flatware used in places like high-end restaurants, hotels, congressional (or, corporate - same thing) dining rooms, etc.


----------

